# Lizzy Borden Lives !!!



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

I have worked on this prop on and off all summer. Was tough to find vintage clothing and wig etc. But I did. I even found vintage white dress gloves from that era in an antique shop. She is made of paper mache...head torso etc.

Making her "Bustle" was a challenge ( Thank God for duct tape) as her.. er....

Butt wanted to sag. I hope you all like my version of Lizzy Borden.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## avarax (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like her as long as she stays away from me with that axe.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Prop! She's got those cold killer eyes!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty cool. Awesome job. Definitely don't want her near me with that axe either.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmmm...I wonder if duct tape will help mine....LOL. Great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work she looks good I dig the vintage clothes


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love your version of Lizzy Borden, very cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

She's scary!!! Great job!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's very creepy...nice job!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind comments. She was fun to make!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Of course I love her, just fabulous!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job!!!! Looking good


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Excellent use of duct tape!! Nice job.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This thing creeps me out......nice work!


----------

